
‘We don’t need the FCC’: A Trump adviser’s proposal to dissolve it - doctorshady
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/11/22/we-dont-need-the-fcc-a-trump-advisers-proposal-to-dissolve-americas-telecom-watchdog/
======
MrZongle2
_" Most of the original motivations for having an FCC have gone away," Jamison
wrote. "Telecommunications network providers and ISPs are rarely, if ever,
monopolies."_

While I sometimes wonder about the value of the FCC in some respects, I think
the statement above is a load of horseshit. Jamison either has friends at
Comcast (edit: nope, Sprint: [http://fortune.com/2016/11/21/trump-net-
neutrality-fcc/](http://fortune.com/2016/11/21/trump-net-neutrality-fcc/)), or
mentally is stuck back in the 90s where everyone and their brother owned a
dial-up ISP.

Although I think the standard response is to raise a hue and cry and fight a
move to dissolve the FCC wholesale, I think a far more effective tactic is to
talk about what the FCC does _well_ , what it _could_ do well, and what (if
any) responsibilities should either be handled through legislation or removed.

I'm pretty sure that there's a baby in all that bathwater.

~~~
dozzie
My thoughts exactly. Whenever I see somebody talking about internet
connectivity in US I have an impression that _stronger_ anti-monopoly
regulation would help, as it helps to some degree in EU. Dissolving FCC seems
to be a step backwards.

